# What do you think will happen if Hashish is legalised?



## Fyre Faery Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

I found this article online:

http://www.dailynewsegypt.com/2015/...a-show-head-of-anti-narcotics-administration/

How do you think that will affect living here?


----------

